
Why Our Kids Can’t Daydream in Class - wslh
http://susandanziger.com/post/157059064157/why-our-kids-cant-daydream-in-class
======
kordless
Neither of my kids can daydream in class because both of them have Aphantasia.
I hypothesize it's hereditary, given I am as well.

